# Grafikkarte für 100€ - leise und spieletauglich?



## TigerTobi (9. April 2012)

*Grafikkarte für 100€ - leise und spieletauglich?*

Guten Abend 

Heute benötige ich wieder einmal kurz die Hilfe von den Experten hier im Forum und hoffe, wieder so freundlich und kompetent beraten zu werden wie ich das gewohnt bin 

Aktuell suche ich für eine gute Freundin eine passende Grafikkarte, die möglichst nicht mehr als die 100€ Grenze überschreiten sollte.
Die wichtigsten Merkmale für sie sind dabei, dass die Grafikkarte so leise wie möglich arbeiten soll und trotzdem noch für Games geeignet ist. Die Lautstärke ist ihr sehr wichtig, da der PC hauptsächlich zum Arbeiten mit Word etc. genutzt wird.

Jetzt kommt das aber...dass ein oder andere Spiel soll trotzdem möglich sein. Hauptsächlich spielt sie Anno 1404 & 2070, aber auch mal das ein odere andere Rollenspiel. 

Ich habe ihr natürlich gleich klar gemacht, dass sie mit dem Budget keine Wunder erwarten darf. Der Monitor von ihr bietet eine Full HD Auflösung, aber die Grafik muss natürlich nicht auf Ultra laufen. Aktuelle Games wie beispielsweise AC Brotherhood & Revalations sollten dennoch auf mittlerer bis hoher Grafik auf Full HD möglich sein.

Nach den gegebenen Anforderungen sind mir jetzt 2 Karten ins Auge gefallen. Einmal die GeForce GTX 550 Ti von Gainward oder Gigabyte und einmal die Radeon 6770 von Sapphire mit passiver Kühlung!

Von der Leistung bzw. den Benchmarks scheinen beide Karten ungefähr gleichauf zu sein, meist hat die GeForce einen kleinen Vorsprung, aber der große Vorteil von der Radeon 6770 scheint die passive Kühlung zu sein. Diese Karte sollte also praktisch im IDLE und unter Last nicht zu hören sein...


Meine Frage an euch wäre, wie die Erfahrungen mit solchen passiven Kühlungen ausschauen? Gibt es zwischen den beiden oben genannten Karten gravierende Unterschiede? Vom Preis her sind beide fast identisch. 

Kennt ihr noch empfehlenswerte Alternativen zu den genannten Kriterien?

Und eine Frage zu den Benchmarks...bei Anno 1404 wird unter einer Auflösung von 1920x1200 eine FPS Zahl von 41.5 angezeigt bei hohen Details. Damit wäre doch ein flüssiges Spielen möglich, oder?


Das waren erst einmal meine Fragen...über hilfreiche Antworten würde ich mich wie immer sehr freuen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. April 2012)

Wie sehen denn die sonstigen Komponenten aus?


----------



## TigerTobi (9. April 2012)

Also wenn ich mich richtig erinnere handelt es sich um ein AMD System...also mit einem AMD Phenom II X4 965 oder 955, kann ich gerade nicht genau sagen. Ansonsten ein normales Motherboard von AS Rock oder Asus, auf jedenfall mit PCI 2.0 Express Steckplatz. 
4GB DDR3 Speicher...mehr kann ich gerade auch nicht wirklich sagen 

Ach ja und dann doch noch eine Zusatzfrage...gibt es zwischen diesen beiden Board bis auf USB 3.0 Schnittstelle und ein etwas neueren Chipsatz großartige Unterschiede?

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=50846&agid=1292
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=53943&agid=1232

Das Billige ist ein mATX und das Teurere ein ATX Mainboard, beide MSI.
Sind damit jeweils der Phenom II X4 965 und die Sapphiere AMD 6770 Passivkühlung kompatibel?
Der Preisunterschied ist ja schon nicht zu verachten...


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2012)

Also, für 100€ wäre eine AMD 6770 das beste, aber zur CPU würde optimal eine AMD 6870 passen - die kostet zwar 140€, aber zu dem Preis gibt es auch sehr leise Modelle zB von Sapphire, die hab ich auch und hör die im IDLE nicht zwischen CPU+Gehäuselüfter raus, und auch bei Last wird sie nur ganz dezwent lauter, wenn man lange mit Last spielt. Eine 6870 ist auch deutlich besser als eine 6770. Mit der 6870 kannst Du auch alle aktuellen Spiele auf hohen bis maximalen Details spielen. Deine CPU reicht dafür eh locker aus.

Aber ansonsten nimm halt die passive 6770, wenn es nicht mehr als 100€ sein soll.


----------



## TigerTobi (9. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, für 100€ wäre eine AMD 6770 das beste, aber zur CPU würde optimal eine AMD 6870 passen - die kostet zwar 140€, aber zu dem Preis gibt es auch sehr leise Modelle zB von Sapphire, die hab ich auch und hör die im IDLE nicht zwischen CPU+Gehäuselüfter raus, und auch bei Last wird sie nur ganz dezwent lauter, wenn man lange mit Last spielt. Eine 6870 ist auch deutlich besser als eine 6770. Mit der 6870 kannst Du auch alle aktuellen Spiele auf hohen bis maximalen Details spielen. Deine CPU reicht dafür eh locker aus.
> 
> Aber ansonsten nimm halt die passive 6770, wenn es nicht mehr als 100€ sein soll.


 

Hallo Herbboy,

wie immer vielen Dank für deine Hilfe 
Die 6870 habe ich ja auch empfohlen, aber es sind eben 40€ zu viel und für eine Studentin ist das leider eine Menge. Ich weiß, die 6870 bietet deutlich mehr Leistung, sieht man ja auch ganz klar an den Benchmarks, aber mehr als es ihr empfehlen kann ich auch nicht. 

Könntest du mir (oder gerne auch noch jemand anderes) vielleicht noch bei den beiden Mainboards weiterhelfen?


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2012)

Sofern da nichts im Weg ist mit den Kühlern oder so, ist es egal, welches Board Du da nimmst. Wenn 2 RAM-Slots reichen, ginge auch das hier hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2, Sockel AM3+, mATX


----------



## TigerTobi (9. April 2012)

Das Asus hatte ich auch schon gesehen, allerdings scheint es nur bis zu 8GB DDR3 Ram zu unterstützen, auch wenn man vermutlich eh niemals mehr nutzen wird mit diesem System.

Als Kühler kommt der Scythe Samurai ZZ zum Einsatz. Könnte es damit zu Problemen kommen, dass die Boards nur mATX sind und nicht ATX?


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. April 2012)

Zum Aufrüsten für später wäre ein ATX-Board, also das MSI 970A-G46, natürlich am Besten...notfalls geht natürlich auch das ASUS auch, wenn es nur max. 8GB untersützt. Bevor du mehr als 8GB wirklich brauchst, muss das System inkl. Board sowieso aufgerüstet werden. 

Der Platz zw. Samurai und RAM sollte eig. noch reichen. Frag aber lieber nochmal bei jemandem nach, der den Kühler verbaut hat, Herb z.B.


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

TigerTobi schrieb:


> Das Asus hatte ich auch schon gesehen, allerdings scheint es nur bis zu 8GB DDR3 Ram zu unterstützen, auch wenn man vermutlich eh niemals mehr nutzen wird mit diesem System.
> 
> Als Kühler kommt der Scythe Samurai ZZ zum Einsatz. Könnte es damit zu Problemen kommen, dass die Boards nur mATX sind und nicht ATX?


 
Also, der Samurai ZZ ist ja sehr kompakt, der sollte passen. Ich hab den auch. Der Shuriken zB wäre vlt sogar kritischer, da der sehr flach, aber auch breit ist. Und meistens ist es um den Sockel herum auch egal, ob es ATX oder µATX ist - kritisch wird es eher mit RAM, wenn es "hohes" RAM ist.

Wegen der 8GB: das kann auch daran liegen, dass es eh nur 2 RAM-Slots hat. 2x8GB-Riegel wird man bei so nem PC eh nie brauchen. Und wenn doch, dann lieber fürs Board mehr ausgeben und eines mit 4 Slots nehmen, denn 8GB-Riegel kosten mehr als das doppelte, und das wird auch in 1-2 Jahren vermutlich noch so sein.


Hier wäre noch ein ATX-Modell für 50€: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS M5A78L LE, Sockel AM3+, ATX scheint auch wirklich gut zu sein: ASUS M5A78L LE


----------



## svd (10. April 2012)

Hmm, ich hätte hier eine GTX275 (1782MB) mit einem Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro.

Sparsam ist sie nicht. Ziemlich lang (30cm+ und 2.5 Slots fett (Ja, ich kompensiere etwas. Na und?).

Dafür ist sie, für ihr Alter, mindestens genauso schnell wie die HD6770, auf jeden Fall schneller als die GTX550Ti.
Und wirklich leise. Habe sie noch nie gehört (allerdings rauschen der Enermax Apollish und der Zalman 7000b-CU recht hörbar).

Glaubt ihr, die Karte ist noch einen Hunderter inkl. Versand wert?

edit: Hab bissele geschaut. Nee, isse nicht.  Aber für 75€ inkl. pack ich sie gerne in einen Karton...


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. April 2012)

Wär auch ne Möglichkeit. Ein Nachteil wäre, dass sie nicht mit DX11 klarkommt, aber nur für nen Gelegenheitsspieler würds die Karte schon tun.
(@TigerTobi Da solltest du aber nochmal schauen, wie viel Platz du in dem Gehäuse deiner Freundin noch hast...)


----------



## TigerTobi (10. April 2012)

Vielen vielen Dank mal wieder an die bekannten "Gesichter" 

Wie immer konntet ihr mir schnell und kompetent weiterhelfen.
Sie hat jetzt die Gigabyte Radeon 6770 Silence, also mit Passivkühlung, geholt.
Das Ding scnurrt wirklich extrem leise und ist nicht zu hören. Trotzdem kann Sie Ihre paar Games in super Qualität spielen. Selbst Anno 1404 und 2070 laufen einwandfrei in Full HD auf hohen Details. Falls die Inseln mal zu voll besiedelt werden, kann man zur Not immer noch ein wenig an der Detailschraube drehen^^

@svd Danke für dein Angebot, aber das hat sich ja nun erledigt 

@Herbboy Vielen Dank für die Links zu den Boards! Ein Kumpel hat sich jetzt das Asus bestellt für 50€ im ATX Format.


----------



## TigerTobi (12. April 2012)

Guten "Abend" alle zusammen,

heute ist die Gigabyte Radeon 6770 Silent gekommen. Leider bekommen wir kein Signal bzw. kein Bild! Der Rechner scheint zu booten, das Motherboard gibt auch kein pieps von sich, aber es kommt am Monitor sofort kein Signal, es wird also nicht mal das Bios angezeigt!
Leider können wir jetzt nicht direkt testen, ob die Grafikkarte defekt ist. Sie ist neu von Hardwareversand bestellt wurden, dürfte also sowieso nicht sein. Meine Freundin hat sich für Ihren Phenon II X4 965 einen Be Quit Dark Advance C1 dazubestellt sowie ein Be Quit Pure Power BQT L7 530W Netzteil und die alten Teile natürlich schon aussortiert 

Die Grafikkarte wurde per 6-Pin Stecker direkt mit dem Netzteil verbunden, sie sitzt bombenfest in ihrem Slot. Auch der CPU Kühler wurde perfekt verbaut. Beim Start drehen auch die Lüfter vom Netzteil und des CPU Kühler, bei der Grafikkarte gibt es keine Lüfter, da passiv gekühlt.

Die RAM-Slots wurden auch getauscht, leider immer wieder kein Signal am Bildschirm. Es wurden auch schon alle Eingänge an der Grafikkarte probiert, immer wieder das gleiche Problem. Der Monitor funktioniert aber einwandfrei...


So langsam sind wir verzweifelt. Kann tatsächlich die neue Grafikkarte defekt sein? Könnt ihr (mal wieder) weiterhelfen? 

Ach ja, das Mainboard besitzt keine OnBoard Grafik.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Also, die CPU ist ebenfalls neu auf dem Board drauf, oder wie? Was für ein Board isses denn?


----------



## TigerTobi (12. April 2012)

Bei dem Board handelt es sich um ein ASUS M5A78L, Sockel AM3+, ATX


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Welches von denen isses denn genau? Ist es das, was ich nannte ASUS M5A78L LE, 760G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  oder etwas das gleiche mit dem kleinen und feinen Unterschied des "M" im Namen ASUS M5A78L-M LE, 760G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGD0-G0UAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  ?

Letzteres unterstützt nämlich maximal CPUs mit TDP 95W, und der X4 965 hat 125W TDP...   allerdings wenn es stimmt, dass das Board keine Grafikanschlüsse hat, wird es doch das erstere sein. Denn das "M" hat auch Grafikanschlüsse.


Hast Du denn den Stromstecker auch fürs Baord korrekt aufgesteckt? Und wirklich keine andere Grafikkarte oder anderen PC in Reichweite zum gegentesten?



muss jetzt mal in die Haia...


----------



## TigerTobi (12. April 2012)

Ich werde dann auch in die Heia machen...

Also es ist das hier ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS M5A78L
Also das erstgenannte von dir nur ohne das LE...

Nein ansonsten habe ich wirklich nix weiter zum testen hier, nur Macs :p

Werde morgen wohl mal Hardwareversand anrufen müssen, langsam denke ich immer mehr, dass es die Grafikkarte ist. Hab ein Cmos Reset durchgeführt, leider auch ohne Erfolg 

Ach ja...beim Arbeitsspeicher handelt es sich um 2x2GB AMD PC3-10600 1333MHz CL8 - Performence Edition
Auf der Herstellerseite von Asus kann man eine Kompatibilitätsliste anschauen zur Speicherunterstützung. Da wird dieser nicht aufgeführt, aber die wollen mir doch nicht wirklich erzählen dass nur einer der dort aufgeführten Speicher verfügbar ist, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Nein, die Listen zeigen nur "wir haben diese Riegel getestet, und die funktionieren, oder funktionieren nicht..." - kein Hersteller kann es sich leisten, auch nur Ansatzweise alle auf dem Markt erhältlichen Riegel zu testen. RAM-Inkompatibilitäten sind EXTREM selten und zeigen sich auch eher in Abstürzen als durch "PC startet nicht".

Nochmal die Frage: hast Du den Stromstecker fürs Board auch drauf? Also, den Zusatzstecker 4/8pin 12V, nicht nur den langen Hauptstecker? Bei dem zweiten Produktbild ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS M5A78L  Vogelperspektive rechts über dem Sockel zu sehen, der blaue 4Buchsen-Anschluss.

Und gibt es keinen Bekannten, der nen PC hat, wo man die Graka mal einstecken kann? Ach ja: welchen ANschluss der Graka hast Du denn versucht? Das Monitorkabel geht auch 100%ig?


----------



## svd (12. April 2012)

Und gehst du direkt über DVI in den Monitor, oder hängt da noch ein Adapter dazwischen? 
(Nur um etwaige Inkompatibilitäten wegen DVI-D, DVI-I, und Kram, auszuschließen.)

Da du ja kein Bild hast... hörst du, ob der PC irgendwas macht? Windows Startup Sound?
Hast du einen PC Speaker angeschlossen, bzw, hat das Mainboard einen Piezo Speaker verbaut?

Sonst probier noch mal die "Null Methode" aus, Zocker hat sie auf seiner Pinnwand.


----------



## TigerTobi (12. April 2012)

So...ich habe den Rechner heute von einem PC Shop hier in der Stadt für einen 10er testen lassen. Nach 2 Stunden rief er an und konnte mir genau sagen, was Sache ist. Die Grafikkarte ist defekt 

Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob die vielleicht ein Schaden mit dem Transport bekommen hat von der Post, allerdings saß die wirklich bombenfest und nix hat geklappert. Oder, was ich vermute, die Karte wurde schon einmal genutzt oder generalüberholt, jedenfalls ist bei Hardwareversand jetzt keine mehr verfügbar, ich muss also die einzige, die auf Lager war, bekommen haben.

Mit einer anderen Grafikkarte funktionierte jedenfalls der Rechner einwandfrei, wie mir der Shop mitteilte.

Meine Frage an euch...soll ich jetzt die Grafikkarte an Hardwareversand zurückschicken gegen eine Austauschkarte? Die haben meine ja nicht auf Lager und bekommen Sie laut Internet frühestens am 18.04 wieder rein. Oder schicke ich Sie zurück mit der Aufforderung, mir den Betrag für die Karte zu erstatten und ich bestelle mir eine bei Amazon? Ich habe mit Rücksendungen noch nicht sehr viel Erfahrung, deswegen frage ich hier lieber mal nach. Die Karte wurde zusammen mit anderen Komponenten geliefert, aber es sollte doch möglich sein, ein Teil der Lieferung zurückzuschicken gegen Kaufpreiserstattung, richtig?


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Das war ja kein KOmplett-PC, du kannst also selbstverständlich nur die Karte zurücksenden. Am besten mal direkt hardwareversand kontaktieren, wie man das am besten macht.

1) kriegst Du vlt. einen Rückporto-Aufkleber, oder ist evlt. sogar schon ein Rücksende-Aufkleber beim Paket dabei gewesen?
2) kriegst Du das Geld zurück oder die Karte neu? Bzw. kannst Du es vlt. selber aussuchen? Du könntest natürlich die Karte auch einfach per Widerruf zurücksenden ohne Angabe von Gründen, aber das wäre bei einem Defekt erstens unfair und kann zweitens - wenn die die Karte testen - zu Problemen führen. Wenn GENAU diese Karte nicht auf Lager ist, weiß man halt nicht, wie lange es dauert. Wenn man Dir eine Rückerstattung zusichert, kannst Du einfach eine andere 6770 neu bestellen. Die Karten sind heutzutage wirklich nicht mehr laut, wenn überhaupt dann bei Last, aber mit Spielsound und Tastatur/Maus hört man das wiederum idR nicht.

zB diese hier soll auch bei Last leise sein: HIS Radeon HD 6770 Fan, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H677FN1GD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## TigerTobi (12. April 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen,

zunächst einmal @herbboy...vielen Dank dass du mir (und anderen) tagtäglich immer wieder weiterhilfst, findet man nicht oft so ein netten und kompetenten Support, dazu noch auf kostenloser Basis^^
Also noch einmal vielen Dank dafür, ist ja nicht das erste mal, dass du (und natürlich auch die anderen  ) mir aus für mich schwierigen und undurchsichtigen Situationen hilfst 

So nun zum wesentlichen...ich habe Hardwareversand angerufen und Ihnen mitgeteilt, dass die mir eine defekte Karte geliefert haben. Habe denen gleich zu verstehen gegeben, dass das eigentlich nicht sein kann und ich auf den Rechner angewiesen bin, damit die gar nicht erst versuchen, mir eine andere Karte aufzuschdrängen. Letztendlich waren die aber ganz freundlich, auch wenn Sie ein bisschen Unverständnis zeigten, dass die Karte nicht funktioniert. Vielleicht wirklich ein Montagsmodell, dann ist es gut dass die Karte sofort defekt ist und nicht erst nach einem halben Jahr. Jedenfalls bekomme ich das Geld erstattet, ich hoffe, dass das zügig geht, im Internet liest man leider nicht wenig schlechte Kritiken deswegen, obwohl ich eigentlich bisher keine Probleme mit denen hatte.

So, nun könnte ich natürlich wieder die gleiche Karte bestellen, dann wäre die Samstag da über Amazon. Allerdings habe ich bzw. Freundin festgestellt, dass der Rechner tatsächlich wunderbar leise ist. Scheint wohl auch an dem Be Quiet Dark Advance C1 und an den Be Quiet Dark Shadown Silent Wings zu liegen. Da bin ich wirklich begeistert, wie schön leise die arbeiten.
Jedenfalls stellt sich jetzt die Frage, ob vielleicht nicht doch eine aktive Karte zu verkraften wäre zwecks Lautstärke?

Herbboy, du meintest ja, dass die von Sapphire schon sehr leise sind, auch unter Last. Allerdings habe ich etwas die Befürchtung, dass eine aktive Karte doch das ganze "Silence System" erheblich stören könnte und deutlich herauszuhören ist. Wie gesagt, der Rechner wird auch sehr oft für die Uni genutzt, wo man über Stunden lang so leise wie möglich arbeiten und schreiben möchte.
Ist die Gigabyte Radeon HD 6770 eigentlich derzeit die beste Grafikkarte mit passiver Kühlung? Ich habe gelesen, dass diese auch sehr heiß wird an den Heatpipes, allerdings ist es ja besser wenn die Stäbe heiß sind (dazu sind sie doch da, oder) als das "Innere" der Karte. Oder gibt es noch eine bessere passiv gekühlte Karte? 
Gibt es ansonsten noch eine besonders leise aktive Karte bzw. Modellserien? Langsam verliere ich bei der Anzahl an Karten den Überblick


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Also, ich hab eine Sapphire 6870, und die ist so leise, dass ich sie zB beim Surfen im Internet zwischen Gehäuse, CPU und NetzteilLüfter nicht raushören kann. Der PC rauscht leise vor sich hin. Beim Spielen höre ich seit einer Weile ein BISSCHEN was, wenn ich länger spiele, aber ingsamt immer noch sehr leise. Da waren meine letzten Karten schon im IDLE lauter. Ich weiß auch nicht, welches Geräuschniveau Du gewohnt bist von Grafikkarten, dass Du Dir solche Sorgen machst  aber moderne Grafikkarten sind echt leise, zumindest ohne Spielelast. Eine passive Karte ist eigentlich nur nötig für einen HTPC, mit dem man wirklich geräuschlos zb Filme schauen will.

Wenn Du die Karte bei amazon orderst, könntest Du sie ja auch sowieso problemlos zurücksenden, falls sie doch "zu laut" ist 

Wegen Rücksendung bei hardwareversand: am besten halt dazuschreiben, dass sie karte von Anfang an nicht ging und Du gerne das Geld zurückhättest, da Du auf den PC angewiesen bist und daher schon eine neue Karte gekauft hast. Es mag sein, dass es nicht ganz so schnell wie bei amazon geht mit der Abwicklung, aber amazon ist eben auch wirklich extrem schnell. Manch einer meckert heutzutage ja schon, wenn das Geld nicht einen tag nach Absenden des Paketes wieder auf dem Konto ist...  wenn du aber mal die Wertungen für hardwareversand anschaust, dann siehst Du, dass die über 8000 Wertungen H und dabei eine ähnliche Note wie amazon H haben - dass bei so vielen Kunden dann auch zahlenmäßig viele Fälle dabei sind, die sich beschweren und das sogar zurecht, ist unvermeidbar. Sagen wir mal, dass die pro Tag "nur" 50 Kunden haben (die haben ganz sicher viel mehr). Das sind dann im Jahr bei sagen wir mal 250 Arbeitstagen 12500 Kunden. Bei nur 1% Fehlerquote hast Du dann schon 125 Kunden pro Jahr, die berechtigt "meckern"...


----------



## TigerTobi (12. April 2012)

Ja da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht. Wie gesagt, ich hatte ja auch noch nie Probleme mit Hardwareversand und eventuell hat die Karte ja auch einen Schaden beim Transport genommen.

Also ein Kumpel hat auch die 6870, allerdings nicht von Sapphire. Als Kühler hat er einen Mugen 3 soweit ich mich erinnern kann und auch ansonsten recht gute Hardware. Allerdings finde ich den Rechner im IDLE schon recht laut, ich bin da wirklich etwas empfindlich. So ein permanentes Summen oder rauschen stört mich schon 

Deswegen war ich umso mehr begeistert, wie schön leise der CPU Kühler von Be Quiet und der Gehäuselüfter arbeiten. Da ist der Rechner dann so leise wie ein Mac Mini (den man wirklich nicht hört).

Aber wahrscheinlich hast du recht, ich sollte einfach mal eine recht leise beschriebene aktive Karte bestellen und testen.
Hast du neben der Sapphire 6870 noch andere leise Modelle im Kopf? Eigentlich sollte die Karte ursprünglich nicht mehr als 100€ kosten, aber man lebt ja nur einmal^^ Vielleicht noch eine günstige Alternative? Die 6870 ist ja momentan glaub ich von der Preis/Leistung her die beste Wahl


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Was hast Du jetzt nochmal für nen CPU-Kühler geholt? Also, ich hab vorne in meinem Gehäuse einen langsam drehenden 120mm-Lüfter, als CPU-Lüfter einen 100mm-Lüfter für meinen Scythe Samurai zz. und da macht meine Sapphire 6870 für MEIN empfinden den PC nicht lauter.

Man muss aber auch dran denken: es kann je nach Gehäuse natürlich dann doch etwas anders aussehen bzw "aushören"    mein PC rauscht halt, was mich aber kein bisschen stört. 


Ich habe diese Sapphire: Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-09-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland bzw. Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, full retail (11179-00-40R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  - es gibt grad von Sapphire viele Modelle. Ich weiß nicht, ob die anderen auch so leise sind. Diese hier Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Runes of Magic, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, full retail (11179-17-51G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  soll ebenfalls sehr leise sein, obwohl sie sogar übertaktet ist (2 Lüfter können gemeinsam eben sehr langsam drehen für die gleiche Kühlleistung, für die EIN Lüfter mehr U/Min braucht) das ist jetzt die "Runes of Magic"-Edition, es gibt auch eine Dirt3-Edition Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 DiRT3, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-17-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  die sind baugleich.


----------



## TigerTobi (12. April 2012)

Der CPU Kühler ist ein Be Quiet Dark Advance C1...der ist wohl einer der leistesten CPU Kühler momentan (die bezahlbar sind) und das kann ich auch bestätigen...als Gehäuselüfter kommen zwei Be Quiet Shadow Wings zum Einsatz, auch sehr sehr leise und drehen konstant ruhig bei 800U/min


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2012)

Da kann ich schwer abschätzen, wie laut/leise eine Sapphire 6870 dir dann vorkommt. Aber passiv gibt es ohnehin keine so starke Karte, und die passive 6770 könnte evtl. auch bei so langsam drehender Gehäuselüftung in Probleme kommen, denn passiv bedeutet halt auf der anderen Seite, dass von woanders her die Luft wegbefördert werden muss.


----------



## TigerTobi (14. April 2012)

Hallo 

Also, ich habe in meinem Gehäuse 2 Gehäuselüfter (Be Quiet Shadow Wings 120mm)...ich habe extra wegen der Lautstärke die langsamdrehenden genommen, also die mit max 800U/min! Dabei befindet sich ein Lüfter an der Rückseite des Gehäuses und einer an der Gehäusefront. Als CPU Kühler dient mir wie gesagt ein Be Quiet Dark Advance C1.

Als Gehäuse setze ich ein Lian-Li PC-A05N ein http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2009/01/PC-A05N-06.jpg

Könnte man also bei der Konfiguration ernsthafte Probleme mit einer passiv gekühlten Gigabyte 6770 bekommen, wenn man zum Beispiel ein recht leistungsstarkes Spiel wie Anno 2070 spielt?


----------



## Zocker15xD (14. April 2012)

Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Wie man hier sieht, wird die passive 6770 im Durchschnitt unter Last 68 Grad warm, und bei Anno steigt die Temperatur vllt. noch im Bereich von 75 Grad, was aber immernoch normal ist. Und da ein PC ja allgemein recht gut gekühlt wird, fallen die Temps wahrscheinlich noch geringer aus.


----------



## TigerTobi (14. April 2012)

Das klingt ja gut  Das Mainboard ist ja "falsch herum" in das Gehäuse eingebaut, also es ist so von Lian-Li vorgesehen. Angeblich kommt dies auch der Kühlung zu gute. 
Also werde ich mit den beiden Be Quiet Shadown Wings Gehäuselüftern keine Probleme bekommen, auch wenn diese nur mit max. 800U/min drehen? In dem Gehäuse ist eigentlich sehr schön Platz, es ist also nicht so dass die Grafikkarte gerade so noch reinpasst.

@Zocker15XD...vielen Dank für den Link! Laut diesem Test scheint die 6770 Silent eigentlich gut zu sein für eine passiv gekühlte Karte. Da ich in einer Dachgeschoss-Wohnung lebe, kann es im Hochsommer auch schon einmal sehr warm werden. Ich hoffe, dass es da keinen Unterschied macht, ob die Grafikkarte aktiv oder passiv gekühlt ist 

Bei den Benchmarks habe ich gesehen, dass die bei ANNO 1404 in Full HD Auflösung die FPS immer noch bei 37-41 liegen. Das bedeutet doch, dass das Spiel stets flüssig läuft, oder? Getestet wurde dabei in einer simulierten Vollbesiedlung aller Inseln, wo da die 41 FPS (bei Inseln mit wenig Gebäuden und Bewohnern) auf 37FPS fiel.

Verzeiht bitte diee Sorge wegen der Hitze, aber man will ja auch irgendwann mal Ruhe und lange Freude an seiner Karte haben 

So und jetzt noch eine kleine Sache die nix mit Grafikkarte zu tun hat^^
Ich habe beim Einbau des Be Quiet Dark Advance C1 CPU-Kühlers die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste ordnungsgemäß aufgetragen und verteilt. Allerdings war diese Paste doch recht zeh und im Netz liest man vermehrt, dass die mitgelieferte Paste eigentlich eine Zumutung ist. Im Normalbetrieb liegt die Temparatur der CPU bei ca. 53° C. Ist dies ein normaler Wert?

Ansonsten würde ich noch einmal Kühlpaste bestellen, die Kühlpaste vom Kühler bzw. der CPU entfernen und die neue Paste auftragen. Habt ihr da für mich eine Empfehlung? Eventuell eine Paste, die schön leicht zu verteilen geht? Die mitgelieferte Paste von dem CPU Kühler war wie gesagt sehr zeh und recht trocken...


----------



## Zocker15xD (14. April 2012)

Kritisch ist die Temperatur nicht, aber auch nicht mehr im normalen Bereich. Ich habe zwar eine andere CPU wie du, aber meine Temps im Idle liegen so bei 25° C.


----------



## TigerTobi (15. April 2012)

Guten Abend 


Also ich habe jetzt noch mal geschaut, mit den 52° habe ich mich irgendwie vertan, dass wurde mal im BIOS so angezeigt, keine Ahnung warum. Habe jetzt AMD Overdrive mal laufen lassen, da liegt die Temparatur im IDLE (also wenn nix gemacht wird) immer zwischen 34-37°, dass sollte dann doch schon im Normalbereich liegen, oder? 
Bei meinem CPU Kühler habe ich gelesen, dass es natürlich Kühler gibt, die um einiges besser kühlen (wie die von Scythe), dafür ist der Be Quiet eben wunderbar leise und für meibe empfindliche Ohren nicht zu hören, daher sollte es doch ok sein.
Ich habe auch mal einen 1-Stündigen Belastungstest per AMD OverDrive ausgeführt, das System war dabei ständig im grünen Bereich.
Ich müsste mir als hierbei nun keine Sorgen mehr machen, oder?

Morgen kommt laut Sendeverfolgung meine neue Gigabyte Radeon 6770, ich bin mal gespannt, wie diese sich dann im System auswirkt zwecks Temparaturen. Hierzu schon mal eine Frage...ein CPU-Kühler zieht doch Luft an, um die CPU zu kühlen, richtig? Er stößt also keine Luft von sich weg...bei dem Be Quiet Dark Advance C1 ist es so, dass dieser nur nach Norden oder Süden ausgerichtet werden kann. Zur Zeit zeigt das Rotorenblatt in die Richtung, in der die Grafikkarte dann liegt. Da die passiv gekühlte 6770 durchaus heiß an den Sterben sein wird, wäre es also nicht so gut, wenn der Kühler in diese Richtung zeigt, da er ja dann die heiße Luft von der Grafikkarte abzieht, richtig?
Ich könnte den Lüfter in die andere Richtung ausrichten, dort befindet sich dann nur das Blech vom Gehäuse und zwischen Gehäuse und dem Rotorenblatt wären ca. 8cm platz. Dieser Abstand sollte ausreichen, um genügend Luft anzusaugen, oder?

Falls ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig liege, würde ich den Kühler noch einmal ausbauen und zur anderen Seite ausrichten. Es wäre nur super, wenn mich vorher jemand in meiner Theorie bestätigen könnte


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2012)

Probier es einfach mal standardmäßig aus. An sich reicht ein Gehäuselüfter, um den Luftstrom anzukurbeln. 

Und solang es unter Last nicht schnell über 70 Grad werden, ist es an sich auch egal, ob die CPU im IDLE nun 25, 35 oder 45 Grad hat


----------



## TigerTobi (15. April 2012)

Oki, dass klingt ja beruhigend!
Dann dürfte dem "Silent System" ja nix mehr im Wege stehen


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2012)

Im schlimmsten Fall muss halt doch noch ein Gehäuselüfter her bzw. ein schneller als der aktuelle. Aber nur um Notfall.


----------



## TigerTobi (15. April 2012)

Ok, jetzt habe ich ja extra zwei Gehäuselüfter von den Be Quiet Shadown Wings 120mm als Low Speed genommen, die natürlich sehr leise sind. 

Ich werde dann natürlich gerne wieder morgen Abend hier posten, wie es mit den Temparaturen nach dem Einbau der passiven 6770 ausschaut 

Wie immer vielen Dank für eure Hilfe Herbboy & Zocker15xD


----------



## TigerTobi (16. April 2012)

Sooo...die neue Grafikkarte ist angekommen und eingebaut. Diese hat sofort funktioniert, ich hoffe Hardwareversand hat inzwischen die Defekte erhalten^^

Zum Thema...ich bin begeistert von der Karte. Ich habe zum testen erst einmal das Gehäuse offen gelassen um zu sehen, wie die Wärmeentwicklung ist. Rund um die Karte ist für mich keine Wärmeentwicklung wahrzunehmen! Selbst wenn das Gehäuse dann geschlossen ist, sollte die Karte also nicht plötzlich ungleich viel Wärme abstoßen. Den CPU Kühler habe ich zur Sicherheit gleich noch andersherum eingebaut, wenn ich schon mal am Werkeln war 

Ich habe bis jetzt im IDLE getestet und ein wenig surfen im Netz, Office etc. Die Temparatur der CPU liegt dabei weiterhin bei 34-37°C und die Temparatur der Grafikkarte bei konstanten 39-40°C.

Nun meine vorläufige Frage...ist der Wert für die Grafikkarte normal? Ich habe leider absolut keine Ahnung, wie die "Normalwerte" für eine Karte mit aktiver und passiver Kühlung sein sollten. Mein Gefühl sagt mir aber, dass die Temparatur im grünen Bereich liegt...


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. April 2012)

Da hast du Recht, die Temps sind alle im normalen Bereich...hast du sie schon unter Last ausprobiert?


----------



## TigerTobi (16. April 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht, die Temps sind alle im normalen Bereich...hast du sie schon unter Last ausprobiert?


 
Noch nicht...aber das werde ich dann gleich mal durchführen. Ich wollte es mit ANNO 2070 probieren, ich denke, dass dort die Grafikkarte schon ans Limit gefordert wird.

Kennst du ein Programm, mit dem man die Temparatur anzeigen oder aufnehmen kann, solange man im Spiel ist?
Die Temparatur der CPU würde mich dabei auch gleich mal mit interessieren...


----------



## svd (16. April 2012)

Also, die Temperaturen sind doch prima.

Im Link von Zocker hattest du ja einen durchschnittlichen Temperaturbereich von etwa 40-70°C. 
Du hast zwei Gehäuselüfter verbaut, die für einen steten Luftstrom sorgen. Mach dir keinen Kopp, passt schon.


Für GPU Temperaturen nehme ich immer "MSIs Afterburner". Ein feines Programm. Blendet, auf Wunsch, zB FPS, GPU Temperatur oder die Systemzeit in die Ecke ein.

Für die CPU Temperatur geht zB SpeedFan. Du sagst dem Programm, dass er für diesen Wert einen Grafen aufzeichnen soll.
Den kannst du nach dem Spielen ansehen und analysieren.


----------



## TigerTobi (16. April 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Also, die Temperaturen sind doch prima.
> 
> Im Link von Zocker hattest du ja einen durchschnittlichen Temperaturbereich von etwa 40-70°C.
> Du hast zwei Gehäuselüfter verbaut, die für einen steten Luftstrom sorgen. Mach dir keinen Kopp, passt schon.
> ...


 

Super, vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe 
Dann werde ich dies jetzt einmal ausprobieren und ANNO 2070 testen. Ich editiere diesen Beitrag dann am Abend und werde euch noch einmal kurz fragen, wie eure Einschätzung zu den Werten unter Last lauten!

Vielen Dank bis hierhin


----------



## svd (16. April 2012)

Ach ja, mit "HWiNFO" brauchst du nur ein Programm, um beide Werte anzeigen zu lassen. 
(Hab's aber selber noch nie getestet.)

edit: Oh, stimmt so leider nicht. Geht auch nur in Verbindung mit dem "MSI Afterburner", "EVGA Precision" oder "RivaTuner", weil diese Programme die grafische Ausgabe während des Spielens übernehmen.


----------



## TigerTobi (16. April 2012)

Guten Abend 


Also ich muss sagen, dass ich wirklich begeistert bin von der Grafikkarte. 

Ich habe mir für ANNO 2070 einen Spielstand mit dichter Bevölkerung etc. geladen, um bestmöglich zu testen. Die Auflösung beträgt dabei 1920x1080 und die Grafikeinstellungen wurden vom System bzw. dem Game automatisch auf "hoch" vorkonfiguriert. Alles läuft butterweich ab, nicht ein Lag etc...einfach klasse. 

Ich habe noch als zweites Spiel Alan Wake getestet, ebenfalls mit Grafikeinstellungen auf "hoch". Auch hier lief alles wunderbar flüssig ab.

Antitropische Filterung habe ich allerdings in beiden Games auf off gestellt, mit habe ich nicht getestet, dieses Feature war mir persönlich noch nie weiter wichtig.


*Ergebnis...die CPU hielt sich immer zwischen 55-65°C, meistens aber bei 55°C! 

Die Grafikkarte wurde max. bis 70°C warm!

Das System blieb dabei stets angenehm leise, so haben es zumindest meine empfindlichen Ohren empfunden* 


Sind diese Werte im Rahmen des Normalen unter Last?


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2012)

Die Werte sind nicht normal




Spoiler



sie sind sehr kühl.


----------



## TigerTobi (16. April 2012)

Och Herbboy...weißt du wie du mir gerade für 2 Sekunden das Herz hast hochschlagen lassen? <img smilieid="25" class="inlineimg" src="http://forum.pcgames.de/images/smilies/default/sm_B-B%7E1.gif" border="0"><br><br>Ich dachte, wenn ich auf Spoiler klicke, kommt jetzt eine Liste mit den Normaltemparaturen und dass meine da außerhalb liegen.<br>Ok, dann war es dass erst mal mit meinen Temparatur Sorgen <br><br><br>Mein Dank geht an svd, Zocker15xD und natürlich an Herbboy. Einfach klasse!!!<br>


----------

